# Alphabetizing My List of E-Books



## thailen (Aug 1, 2012)

As I accumulate more and more books, I don't want to duplicate them. Is there any way to alphabetize my list?


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

On your kindle, one of the sort options is by author.  Another is by title. Both of those are alphabetical.

If you're buying from Amazon, you can't purchase a second time, anything you already own. Sometimes books are re-released with new ASIN's, in which case you could purchase a second copy of the same thing.  I use kindle.amazon.com and search for the title.  Or the book list available via MYK.  Just make sure it's fully populated before searching.


----------



## cinisajoy (Mar 10, 2013)

Welcome to the wonderful world of e-books.  On the kindles there are 3 ways to sort.  By recent, by author or by title.  
You do not say which kindle you have, but I find the easiest way to see if I own a book or an author is use the search feature on my kindle fire.
Ann mentioned the search on MYK, depending on the number of books you own, the load time can be anywhere from a few seconds to a few minutes.  If I remember right it is at least 1 minute per 1000 books.  If you only use Amazon, there is very little chance of duplication and Amazon does have a 7 day return policy on e-books.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

cinisajoy said:


> Welcome to the wonderful world of e-books. On the kindles there are 3 ways to sort. By recent, by author or by title.
> You do not say which kindle you have, but I find the easiest way to see if I own a book or an author is use the search feature on my kindle fire.
> Ann mentioned the search on MYK, depending on the number of books you own, the load time can be anywhere from a few seconds to a few minutes. If I remember right it is at least 1 minute per 1000 books. If you only use Amazon, there is very little chance of duplication and Amazon does have a 7 day return policy on e-books.


I have over 2000 books and I don't think it takes anywhere near that long to load them. Off to check... EDIT: about 30 seconds.

I think they have improved this in recent months.

Betsy


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> I have over 2000 books and I don't think it takes anywhere near that long to load them. Off to check...
> 
> Betsy


I have over 2700 items . . . . including non Amazon personal documents, and it just took about a minute for 'all items' to load on MYK.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Yeah, it took just over 30 seconds for my 2284 items to load.

Betsy


----------



## cinisajoy (Mar 10, 2013)

Thanks for checking the times.


----------



## jaimee83 (Sep 2, 2009)

Outside of the Kindle DX there are a couple thousand books here.  It took quite a bit more that a few seconds, I entered every book onto MS Excel alphabetically by author.  Many authors I'll read all their books so I can use a column to number the books in order so I can pick up ones I missed or look ahead and make sure I don't download one I've already read in paper. I update a thumb drive I use to update other computers.  Works for me.


----------

